# Short Outtake



## Ram (Jul 25, 2006)

> We added 2 more GB RAM to the database server.



Oh, that's good stuff.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 25, 2006)

That means the Smods and Admin people can modfook the blender without lag.


----------



## dayside (Oct 8, 2006)

thank u  the server should be much faster now


----------



## Sora(kingdom Hearts) (Nov 24, 2006)

That's Great!
keep it up!


----------



## zasz (Dec 28, 2006)

yep..................


----------



## jesuscamp1 (Mar 25, 2007)

que wea dice no se mucho de ingles sorry

alguien habla español

i no speaking english


----------



## master of sand (Apr 1, 2007)

yeah uh ..................


----------



## PL0X (Sep 13, 2008)

@NarutardsDIE::

LOLFAIL. At least we spend our time discussing something we like instead of pointlessly flaming. And you say we need lives?


----------



## ledor0723 (Jan 18, 2009)

keep them up...tnx


----------



## migeru29 (Mar 7, 2009)

great! thx


----------



## Xion (Mar 20, 2009)

Wish something would solve the "cannot edit posts problem i have been having." 

I hate how it hangs there for an eternity when I hit "save."


----------



## geG (Mar 20, 2009)

07-25-2006


----------



## Stroev (Mar 20, 2009)

k .

...As I still struggle with ten measely characters.


----------

